# A Game for Anime Fans



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 15, 2018)

I decided to see how many characters I recognize in this video:






So far:
0.13 = Tomoya, Nagisa, Ushio, and Fuko [Clannad]
0.36 = Yona and her father [Yona of the Dawn]
0.57: It looks like Sakura and her father to me; if not, please correct me [Cardcaptor Sakura]
2.08 = Sayuki and Akiko [Kanon]
2:28 = Misuzu and Haruha [AIR]
4.13 = Hana, her husband, Ame, and Yuki [Wolf Children]
4.44 = It looks like Sakura and her mother to me; if not, please correct me [Cardcaptor Sakura]
4.48 = Inuyasha and Kagome [Inuyasha]
5.06 = Otonashi and Kanade/Tenshi [Angel Beats]

What about you guys?


----------



## Devor (Feb 15, 2018)

I recognized the characters from Yona of the Dawn, Blue Exorcist, Boruto/Naruto.  One was clearly Dragon Ball, but I've never watched it and don't know the characters.  I'm surprised I didn't know more.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 15, 2018)

I thought Wolf Children was great. I don't know what any of the rest of the animes are, so my score==bad.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 6, 2018)

Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## pmmg (Mar 6, 2018)

I saw Goku and Inuyahsa, but you know...I would be bad at a quiz like this. Give me Justice league or Samurai Jack, and I would do better


----------



## Devor (Mar 6, 2018)

I didn't mention it before because I wasn't sure, but 2:00 minutes is Attack on Titan.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks.

Me being me, I'm mostly curious about the long haired pretty ones.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 7, 2018)

Here's another one. For some reason the subtitles are in Spanish.






This one must have some pretty obscure anime or something, since the only ones I recognize are from 5 Centimeters Per Second and Chobits.

Oh, and Shiori and Yuuichi from Kanon at 4:14.


----------

